# ♡ Moxie's Life - A Bunny Blog ♡



## moxie_the_lop (Jul 10, 2020)

Hello world! My name is Moxie, and I am a pedigreed Holland Lop bunny. I am pure white with striking blue eyes ♡ This is a blog to bring other bunny lovers joy during these tough times!


My human mom (@Happy Hollands) thinks I am the most beautiful bunny in the whole wide world, which makes me feel pretty special ♡ She raised me from birth, with the hopes I'll be a really good mama myself in the future!


I was born on April 30th 2020, so I am 10 weeks old exactly today. Here's a picture of me when I was really tiny, before my eyes opened. Although I wasn't really cute right away, my human mom thought I was precious anyways ♡


I have 2 siblings named Milo and Magnolia, who both went to start their own bunny adventures with their new families recently! We all look pretty similar, but here's a picture of my brother, Milo ♡ Look at those stunning blue eyes!


I live in a custom built 24 ft² cage indoors. My human mom wishes I could be free roam in her bedroom, but a family member is allergic to the Timothy hay I munch on. I'm still trying to get the hang of potty training, so for now my cage needs to be cleaned at least twice a day! I just transitioned to a different cage since weaning, but here's my previous pen ♡ #spolied


My favorite thing to do is... jump! When I was just 5 weeks old, I jumped out of my 1.5-foot-tall playpen, and now that I am 10 weeks old, I can easily escape my 3-foot-tall cage! My human mom put a mesh covering on the top of my cage to keep me safe ♡ She never dreamed she would have a dwarf bunny that could jump so high. Here I am plotting one of my many escapes... They should have named me Houdini!


I'm working on harness training, too! I like to chew on / groom my harness (which is pink, to match my ears), and it's fun to go on long walks and get some exercise. Once I'm older, I look forward to exploring the outdoors and getting some time in an exercise pen to enjoy the grass during summer afternoons ♡


My favorite furry friend is our neighbors' goldendoodle named Sunny! We've only met a few times, and we love to sniff each other curiously. When he gets too excited, though, he barks and it scares me a little bit. Hopefully one day we can snuggle and have naps together once he finishes his ESA training. He's only a few weeks older than I am, and kind of looks like a teddy bear ♡


Although I'm growing super fast, my human mom says I'm going to be a pretty small bunny and probably won't get over 3.5 lbs fully grown ♡ Both my parents are under 3 lbs as adults!!


That's all for now!! Leave a comment, heart or like if you want more... Bunny kisses to all of you, and stay safe!
- Moxie the lop ♡


----------



## OreoTheMiniLop (Jul 10, 2020)

Aww! Moxie is so cute!


----------



## moxie_the_lop (Jul 10, 2020)

Here's another baby picture of me when I was just 2 weeks old! My favorite things to do with my human mom are cuddle for a really long time, learn new tricks and get pets on my forehead for being "such a good girl" ♡ My human mom said she wanted to keep me from the day I was born, and I'm so glad she did!


----------



## moxie_the_lop (Jul 10, 2020)

A few weeks ago I got moved to a new cage, which I love! It has lots of wood for me to chew on, and a cool vinyl flooring for me to flop on ♡


----------



## moxie_the_lop (Jul 10, 2020)

Does any-bunny have good suggestions for ways to decorate my cage and keep me occupied while my human mom isn't home? My cage has themed colors which are: gray, pink, natural wood, black, and white ♡


----------



## OreoTheMiniLop (Jul 10, 2020)




----------



## OreoTheMiniLop (Jul 10, 2020)

I recommend the Living World Teach N' Treat toy! So muh fun! Baby stacking cups are also super fun toys! (you can get nuetral colored ones to match your theme!) I like having peices of soft fleece to toss and cuddle with! Its so much fun!


----------



## moxie_the_lop (Jul 10, 2020)

Thank you, Oreo! ♡ Is the Kaytee Toss & Learn Game similar? I'm going to convince my human mom I need that that...


I have lots of baby stacking cups, but I chewed all the tops so now they are pretty sharp! My human mom took them away until I'm older, but I love how they are neutral colors and go with the theme of my home ♡


----------



## Nuage (Jul 10, 2020)

Yeah the Kaytee toss and learn is very similar!


----------



## Nuage (Jul 10, 2020)

BTW this is Oreo's human!


----------



## moxie_the_lop (Oct 9, 2020)

**Update!**

I am a big girl now, almost 6 months old ♡ Some say I am spoiled, but I think I deserve more treats & toys! Here are some pictures of me all grown up... who can tell that I _love_ posing?





As predicted, I weigh around 3.5 lbs now fully grown ♡ The vet says I'm at a good, healthy weight, but my human mom @Happy Hollands thinks I should probably cut back on treats a bit! Haha.



Two of my favorite things to do is hop around on my harness and chew. Yep, I pretty much destroy all of my toys! I'm proud of that, and always show my human mom how fast I am ruining my new things. As for the harness, I am now a pro at going up steps ♡



I am _finally_ old enough to get herbs, veggies & fruit! My favorite is parsley, and for some reason romaine lettuce scares me & I won't eat it.



I also help my human mom when she works from home... or maybe I distract her with my floppy ears. Who knows.



Anyways... that's all for now. I'll be back soon. Have a hoppy day ♡


----------



## Nuage (Oct 10, 2020)

She's so cute!


----------



## moxie_the_lop (Jan 2, 2021)

Hi again world! I'm a mama now, with five beautiful fluffy babies ♡ Meet Dancer, Prancer, Dasher, Vixen, and Cupid.


----------



## Madelyn L. (Jan 2, 2021)

They are SO CUTE!!!


----------



## JingleBellTheBunny (Jan 2, 2021)

I love them all so much! I wish they were mine! Congrats!


----------



## peanutdabunny (Apr 27, 2021)

Hi hi!! I have the puuuuuuuuurfect thing for your cage, look up boho bunny bed on etsy! Trust me you will love it!


----------



## AVIE (May 1, 2021)

peanutdabunny said:


> Hi hi!! I have the puuuuuuuuurfect thing for your cage, look up boho bunny bed on etsy! Trust me you will love it!


I can't find this!!! @peanutdabunny help!


----------



## moxie_the_lop (May 2, 2021)

Happy (2 days belated) 1st birthday to me!! Wow... this year went by so fast ♡ I made so many memories and two beautiful litters so far.


Somehow I went from being this adorable tiny thing:


To such a mature lady!


Now, please excuse me while I munch on my veggie cake! ♡


----------



## moxie_the_lop (May 2, 2021)

I'm a mama again ♡ Meet my stunning space-themed babies: Moon, Neptune, Mars, Galaxy, Eclipse, and Star.


----------



## peanutdabunny (May 2, 2021)

AVIE said:


> I can't find this!!! @peanutdabunny help!


They are taking a break at the minute, I’ll give a direct link 






__





This item is unavailable - Etsy


Find the perfect handmade gift, vintage & on-trend clothes, unique jewelry, and more… lots more.




www.etsy.com


----------



## AVIE (May 3, 2021)

peanutdabunny said:


> They are taking a break at the minute, I’ll give a direct link
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you!!!! Ideas!


----------

